# 1996 Maxima manual transmission capacity



## evan1027 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello.
I am wanting to know the transmission (5-speed manual) fluid capacity for 1996 Maxima. My understanding is you can add into the fill port on the case until it starts to flow back out... still want the rated capacity.
Thank you.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Moved thread to more related section.

Niall


----------

